# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Photo of the Month! >  Photo of the Month for March 2015

## Paul

Enter your photos here (*please only 1 per member per month*!) to get your photo and your name on the Facebook page as the photo of the month for March! Please only enter a photo you own! Please also tell us what type of frog or toad is in the photo. Artwork is not considered a photograph, even if it is prepared from a photo - please no collages or modifications from the original photo beyond overall color/contrast correction, sharpness, basic touch-ups (e.g. dust removal), etc.

Good luck!

----------


## Frogger00

WTF


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------

MatthewM1

----------


## Pacou

This is my favorite photo of arrow she's all attitude.  C.cranwelli aka the Pacman frog

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2

----------

MatthewM1

----------


## Eli

Dendrobates Leucomelas

----------

MatthewM1

----------


## Joshua Ralph

Madagascan Mantella (_Mantella madagascariensis_)

----------

MatthewM1

----------


## Amy

Wow, some really great shots already!  I have a feeling that it will be difficult to choose this month!

----------


## bill

White's tree frog(s)



Education is the most powerful weapon we can use to change the world ~ Nelson Mandela

----------

MatthewM1

----------


## MatthewM1

Strawbery albino Ceratophrys cranwelli

----------


## Vivariums In The Mist

5 of our 'Vulture Points' chillin  in their favorite Brom!

----------

MatthewM1

----------


## bill

I love this pic Paul! Although, I am quite concerned for you. It appears as though they are gathering for some black magic ritual. Things are not looking good for you, my friend lol


Education is the most powerful weapon we can use to change the world ~ Nelson Mandela

----------


## Vivariums In The Mist

Lol, you're right, they are up to something!! I better start locking that viv...




> I love this pic Paul! Although, I am quite concerned for you. It appears as though they are gathering for some black magic ritual. Things are not looking good for you, my friend lol
> 
> 
> Education is the most powerful weapon we can use to change the world ~ Nelson Mandela

----------


## Crunchy Frog

_Hyla versicolor_ froglet.

----------


## Frogger00

> _Hyla versicolor_ froglet.


What a cute little baby!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Crunchy Frog

> What a cute little baby!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I've got cuter pics, but I'm holding back this month due to the competition. :Frog Surprise:

----------


## Lynn

Great Photos !!!

----------


## Adoptedtwins

Mr. Toad is our smooth sided toad.  Scientific name: _Bufo guttatus._

----------


## Frogger00

> Mr. Toad is our smooth sided toad.  Scientific name: _Bufo guttatus._


He's amazing!!!!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------

Adoptedtwins

----------


## Paul

Dendrobates Tinctorius Citronella

----------


## Frogger00

> Dendrobates Tinctorius Citronella


I love these frogs!!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Stephanie

Whites tree frogs

Pickles and houdini in there favorite spot

----------


## Frogger00

> Attachment 77966
> Whites tree frogs
> 
> Pickles and houdini in there favorite spot


Nice frogs! The more green one looks like a snowflake morph.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## MantidBro (Alexander)

Frenchy the Agalychnis callidryas

----------


## Stephanie

How do I know if pickles is a snowflake morph? Igot her from petco and she's always had her spots.

----------


## Frogger00

> How do I know if pickles is a snowflake morph? Igot her from petco and she's always had her spots.


Judging by the amount of spots on her I would say she's a snowflake. It's true they get spots as they age, but that's a lot of spots! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## irThumper

Shirley, White's tree frog (Litoria caerulea), asleep in her new PVC "hide".

----------


## Stephanie

Great to know thanks so much!

----------


## Bryan

yellow terribilis

----------


## whittyfrog42

Whites tree frog

----------


## Frogger00

> Whites tree frog


I absolutely love this picture!!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Flowerz

Here's Giggs my WTF

My grumpy little  guy! Hope you like  :Smile:

----------


## Seth

_Rana aurora,_ in the wild.

----------


## Xavier

Even though it's not mine, it has become my favorite picture so far. I call it: Best Friends  :Big Grin:

----------


## Dendro Dave

Ok I submitted this in Jan but just missed the cut off date, forgot about Feb entirely. So let's try March...
 :Wink: 

Ranitomeya Benedicta

----------


## Lisa

"Toruk" my green sip.  1 week oow.

----------


## Heather

Ranitomeya imitator Varadero 

Little "Tator" as a youngster  :Smile:

----------

MatthewM1

----------

